# how to obtain a food licence?



## anthonyspain (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

How would I obtain a food licence in Spain? I am a private chef and require one to show that the food has been prep correctly?? I have asked the local town hall(pft!) and they have no idea what I am talking about.... HELP PLEASE!!! hehe

Many thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

What you need is one of these,'Certificado Manipulador de Alimentos'. I would have thought the council would have been able to tell you where to go. Try googling the above or ask in a local bar/restaurant. I've got an out of date UK one. lol.  It's about a 4 hr. course, in Spanish!


----------



## anthonyspain (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats great thanks a lot.. I will go ask the local town hall...AGAIN! lol Cant I just buy yours! lol

cheers


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Some years ago I did mine in English with the Fuengirola ayun., the translation was so bad the examiner told me what boxes to tick, ask your gestoria, he will arrange it.
And yes, you can buy one!, ask around!.


----------



## maryellan (Mar 7, 2011)

I am in a similiar position. please could someone let me know if it is possible to do desserts from home or private catering in spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maryellan said:


> I am in a similiar position. please could someone let me know if it is possible to do desserts from home or private catering in spain.


Well, not without inspections and a certificate for handling food...


----------



## maryellan (Mar 7, 2011)

where do i apply for this, and is it difficult??


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

We did an online course in english and printed out the certificate which had the right EU number on it so our environmental health officer was happy with that. There are different codes for retail, catering, wholesale food production etc as I'm sure you know.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Sorry.'....an online food hygiene course.....'


----------

